#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Cpe tplink Tl-wa5210g 2.4ghz, troca de experiencia !

## Shinigami

Boa noite a todos.
Abri esse tópico, com pretensão de compartilhar e receber informações sobre o tal equipamento, lembrando que os tópicos com essa mesma finalidade são antigos, de 2010 a 2013, e hoje o o cenário de um provedor e bem diferente ! 1001 provedores inaugurados, gerando assim uma grande interferência, melhorias por parte do fabricante, preço bem mais em conta, enfim. 
Avaliarei os quesitos abaixo, com a intenção de facilitar a vida de quem desconhece esse aparelho. É quem tem experiencia com o mesmo equipamento deixe sua avaliação para ter opiniões diversas.

Obs* Tenho cerca de 30 cpe trabalhando em minha rede, estou parcialmente satisfeito com seu desempenho.

Prós
o preço do equipamento e bem em conta, cerca de 135 R$, fácil instalação,(instalava antenas de grandes antes dele) compacto, gera menas poluição RF (antena de grade, omni direcional, irradia em 360º e tem 20db , cpe irradia 60º e tem 12 dbi) firmware confuso, porém trocando para o da intelbras, resolve o problema.

Contras
Só consigo instalar ele numa distancia de no máximo 2km, o fabricante diz que alcança 15, firmware tem de ser trocado para melhor entendimento das funções.

Avaliação geral
Produto tem um bom custo X Beneficio, para meu ambiente de trabalho, não costumo instalar clientes a mais de 2km, mas quando acontece tenho que por uma antena de grade. O cpe facilita muito a vida, pelo fato de apenas um cabo resolver, e poder instalar a distancia bem longas,( estava preso aos 10 metros de antena de grade ) e leve, e assim pode por em tubo de 3m ou mais, que não balança muito.

----------


## alexrock

Qual firmware você aconselha?

----------


## Shinigami

Eu uso o firmware da intelbras, wog212-pg-up(20130307), com o firmware da tplink, temos que ir em config ipv4, e mudar o ip para poder acessar o equipamento,lembrando que o firmware da tplink esta todo em ingles, colocando o da intel, não e necessario trocar o ip, apenas bater 10.0.0.10 e acessar o equipamento, e ele esta todo em português.

----------


## 1929

Quem pode tecer considerações abalizadas é o @*jmayer* . Ele usa só este rádio com firmware da intelbras.
Passei na cidade dele dia desses e me chamou a atenção. É tudo com este rádio e sem problemas.

Quando você diz que estava preso a 10m de cabo imagino que usava as grades com cabo de 10m e usb. 
Este rádio, como praticamente todo rádio usado nos provedores hoje, é com alimentação POE. Assim você elimina o cabo usb e as perdas resultantes.
Se for com 10 m de coaxial, idem
A diferença é gritante.

15 km é conversa de fabricante e vendedor.

----------


## tgnet

Achei bom no começo, mas pro meu cenário após meses já troquei quase todos, perderam potência na recepção.

----------


## Djaldair

Achei um excelente equipamento, até 2km fica muito bom, conforme descrito o firmware dele é meio confuso, mas depois de pegar as manhas fica fácil. Todos os UBNTs que deram problemas substituí por esta. Quanto a distância de 15 Km realmente se consegue utilizando antena externa (conector sma é para ligar antena), mas como todos sabem a qualidade vai lá embaixo, neste caso serve para um quebra galho até se conseguir algo melhor.

----------


## 1929

> Achei um excelente equipamento, até 2km fica muito bom, conforme descrito o firmware dele é meio confuso, mas depois de pegar as manhas fica fácil. Todos os UBNTs que deram problemas substituí por esta. Quanto a distância de 15 Km realmente se consegue utilizando antena externa (conector sma é para ligar antena), mas como todos sabem a qualidade vai lá embaixo, neste caso serve para um quebra galho até se conseguir algo melhor.


Sim, conector SMA é para ligar antena....
Olha que 15km é chão.... Se for num ponto a ponto até que daria sinal se as duas pontas estiverem bem altas do chão. Pois a curvatura da terra em 15km já começa a dar seus efeitos.
Mas num PMP acho complicado. Como disse, se a qualidade vai lá embaixo, o melhor é nem tentar, senão vai prejudicar os outros assinantes.

----------


## Shinigami

Realmente alguns perdem potencia mesmo, tenho uns 2 que estão a cerca de 200 metros, da torre e quando o tempo fecha, ou a umidade do ar fica alta, eles perdem a conexão !

----------


## studiofmnet

Boa tarde amigo tgnet, aqui eu uso estas cpe´s em 2.4 e teve e delas que imaginava que tinha perdido a potencia mas, na verdade ela da esse problema quando o ap que joga o sinal é MK ai coloquei AP UBNT elas voltaram a funcionar numa boa, essas cpe´s são melhor usando com UBNT aqui na minha rede

----------


## rubem

Uso 20 ou 21dBm na torre, em antena de 14 ou 17dBi, mas não tenho conexão decente com elas a mais de 1500m. Mesmo "limite" de CPE Elsys, Oiw, NS Loco ou GTS. A 2Km até funciona, mas tem ping alto, ccq baixo, ack time sobe demais (De deixar no auto chega a 200uS).

Tenho problemas ao usar antena externa, parece que o CI de chaveamento é meia-boca, ao colocar antena externa de grade, seja Aquario, Proeletronic, seja 17, 19, 20 ou 24dBi, com cabo curto ou longo, o desempenho e alcance é o mesmo ou pior que com a antena interna.

Problema de perda de potencia não é justamente no CI que chaveia entre V, H ou antena externa? O chaveamento entre V e H é automatico, a antena V é a default, se esse CI deixar de funcionar, ou o chipset perder a feature, vai funcionar só em V, se a torre tiver antena em H vai ter 34dB de isolamento. Se usar BaseStation em Rocket M, ou NS M na torre, eles tem dupla-polarização e vão operar normal tanto em H como em V. É uma hipótese que levanto (Porque uso apenas V e nunca tivesse esse problema, devo ter 30 WA5210G com firmware original).

----------


## jmayer

A melhor solução para uso em longas distancias foi esta, que adaptei, mas é para no máximo 5km.
Veja na figura abaixo.
tenho 350 em uso e o melhor rendimento foi com ap mikrotik.
JMayer

----------


## jmayer

Explicando:
A antena de grade convencional tem um dipolo na ponta de aproximadamente 2dbi, que é o elemento irradiante, mais um refletor, que é aquela latinha curvada na frente, nesse sistema a antena integrada de 12dbi da cpe faz o papel do dipolo, e a chapa de alumínio atrás da antena faz o papel do refletor.
Nesse sistema se obtém um ganho de 28 a 29dbi, devido aos 12dbi da cpe, o ganho só não é maior devido a perca da área de relexão da grade pela sombra que a cpe faz devido ao seu tamanho.
JMayer

----------


## gabrielest

KKKKKK vendo a imagem lembro de uma gambi (que ficou até legal) que um amigo meu fez... Ele pegou uma antena jogada da Sky cortou a ponta e colocou o Nano loco virado pra ela, ficou show, os numeros tiveram um ganho impressionante, o unico senão é a resistencia ao vento disso.

----------


## 1929

> A melhor solução para uso em longas distancias foi esta, que adaptei, mas é para no máximo 5km.
> Veja na figura abaixo.
> tenho 350 em uso e o melhor rendimento foi com ap mikrotik.
> JMayer



Isso não dá prá chamar de gambiarra. Ficou muito bem feitinho. E como tu disse o resultado é muito bom. E eu acredito por que te conheço. 
Gambiarra é o improviso. E esta montagem não é de improviso. 
Sucesso Mayer.

----------


## gabrielest

> Isso não dá prá chamar de gambiarra. Ficou muito bem feitinho. E como tu disse o resultado é muito bom. E eu acredito por que te conheço. 
> Gambiarra é o improviso. E esta montagem não é de improviso. 
> Sucesso Mayer.


1929,

Não estou chamando o que o cara fez ai de Gambi, disse somente que vendo a imagem lembrei do que o meu colega fez, pois a dele tava mais pra gambi mesmo. blz
T+

----------


## rubem

Opa, eu bem que tava procurando o que fazer com minhas 50 grades jogadas aqui no quintal!
Simplicidade de adaptação, perfeito.

----------


## gipnet

amigo uso essa cpe da tplink com o firmware da wog212 porem dês da quando elas estável como original venho tendo problemas em todas porem minha duvida e se o problema e nos aps ou nos clientes ambas uso como ap porem 3 estão na torre mandando e outras estão recebendo nos clientes porem tenho 5 clientes com roteadores da tplink e em todos os clientes acontecem de sempre cair nunca fica estável ja revisei meu mikrotik e já revisei minhas antenas e as dos clientes e ate agora nao descobri o problema na internet nao tem nem um tutorial dizendo a melhor forma de configuração gostaria muito que alguém me desse uma luz pois não sei mais o que faze dês de já agradeço

----------


## 1929

> 1929,
> 
> Não estou chamando o que o cara fez ai de Gambi, disse somente que vendo a imagem lembrei do que o meu colega fez, pois a dele tava mais pra gambi mesmo. blz
> T+


Perdão Gabriel, eu havia percebido que o termo não era para o Jmayer mas sim ao seu colega. Até ia me referir a isso mas depois me esqueci ao escrever.

E parece que nem para seu colega daria para chamar de gambiarra, pois este arranjo utilizando uma parábola tem até pronta comercialmente. Se não me engano a mais em conta é da Aquário. Compra o disco e o suporte e coloca o que quiser na ponta.

Mais uma vez peço desculpas mas não estava querendo lhe criticar não. Tenho acompanhado seus posts e gosto muito.

----------


## teknando

> Eu uso o firmware da intelbras, wog212-pg-up(20130307), com o firmware da tplink, temos que ir em config ipv4, e mudar o ip para poder acessar o equipamento,lembrando que o firmware da tplink esta todo em inglês, colocando o da Intel, não e necessário trocar o ip, apenas bater 10.0.0.10 e acessar o equipamento, e ele esta todo em português.


Bom dia amigo como que vc faz a troca do firmware? e normal só baixar e fazer o flash?

Att
Fernando

----------


## rubem

> Perdão Gabriel, eu havia percebido que o termo não era para o Jmayer mas sim ao seu colega. Até ia me referir a isso mas depois me esqueci ao escrever.
> 
> E parece que nem para seu colega daria para chamar de gambiarra, pois este arranjo utilizando uma parábola tem até pronta comercialmente. Se não me engano a mais em conta é da Aquário. Compra o disco e o suporte e coloca o que quiser na ponta.
> 
> Mais uma vez peço desculpas mas não estava querendo lhe criticar não. Tenho acompanhado seus posts e gosto muito.


Pois é, sempre comento isso, não entendo porque fazer isso em casa é gambiarra, mas comprar produto pronto 99% igual é "normal". Produtos tipo:
http://shop.mowinet.com/index.php?ma...&products_id=3
http://www.ispsupplies.com/brands/Reflector-Dish/
http://www.data-alliance.net/servlet...CO-NANO/Detail
http://www.indiamart.com/apex-paradi...-antennas.html
http://www.kpperformance.ca/reflector-dishes
A sombra da CPE sobre o disco é um problema, mas não incomoda nem um pouco frente ao ganho total.

Só nunca tinha visto um jeito simples de adaptar sem ser com um braço complicado:
http://www.wirelessunits.com/antenna...ector-grid.php
http://shop.wirelessguys.com/14-Inch...-Reflector-Kit
http://www.cyntony.com/uploads/6/7/9...ersion_2.1.pdf

----------


## jmayer

Obrigado Carlos e Ruben pela força, confesso que ideia não foi minha, mas a aplicação surgiu quando estava no interior a mais de 40km da sede e até aquele momento eu usava da forma convencional com cabo de 1m conectado ao Plug SMA, mas não conseguia rendimento, aí descobri que o conector estava com problema, como era muito distante, resolvi testar desta forma, e pimba a coisa rendeu. O primeiro sim foi gambiarra, pois foi fixado com arame, aí desenvolvi esse adaptador.
Tenho um novo projeto que vai deixar muitos mestres de queixo caído, em breve posto os resultados.
JMayer.

----------


## gabrielest

> Perdão Gabriel, eu havia percebido que o termo não era para o Jmayer mas sim ao seu colega. Até ia me referir a isso mas depois me esqueci ao escrever.
> 
> E parece que nem para seu colega daria para chamar de gambiarra, pois este arranjo utilizando uma parábola tem até pronta comercialmente. Se não me engano a mais em conta é da Aquário. Compra o disco e o suporte e coloca o que quiser na ponta.
> 
> Mais uma vez peço desculpas mas não estava querendo lhe criticar não. Tenho acompanhado seus posts e gosto muito.


Blz,
 :Cool:

----------


## gabrielest

> Bom dia amigo como que vc faz a troca do firmware? e normal só baixar e fazer o flash?
> 
> Att
> Fernando


Até onde sei sim, é só subir o arquivo bin mas espere os mais experientes comentarem.

----------


## teknando

> Até onde sei sim, é só subir o arquivo bin mas espere os mais experientes comentarem.


E sim mani vou esperar alguém com mais experiencia mas eu também acredito que seria só trocar o arquivo "bin" mas não vou correr o risco.

Vlw

----------


## jmayer

É só baixar o arquivo descompactar se estiver zipado, entrar na cpe na aba tools-firmware-escolher o arquivo e clicar em upgrade, aguardar e quando reiniciar, digite no navegador 10.0.010 e acesse a cpe.
JMayer

----------


## SanchezMT

Rubem, tem interesse de vender umas grades dessas bem baratinho? vira e volta estou em Sinop na casa do meu sogro!

----------

